# Nebraska City Lodging



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

For anyone not familiar with the area and needing to book a room for Marty's Armchair Thingy, try the Lied Lodge. I just booked a room today for Thu, Fri, and Sat nights.

Here is the link to their web site: Lied Lodge

Since the 26th is our 35th anniversary, Mary and I will probably leave Richard's place early and go do something romantic (like wine tasting) at the lodge. Then again, what's more romantic than the smell of burnt fingers and singed hair when the live steamers are doing their thing? Besides -- we have been spending our anniversary at Marty's for the past several years now. What's one more?

I sure have an understanding wife!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Also,east on highway 2 about three miles into Iowa are a Americas Best Value Inn and a Super 8. At least thats what AAA shows. We have stayed at the Lied Lodge (pronounced Leed) which is very nice but is a little pricey. They have a nice restaurant and a bar. Great architecture.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rhyman on 16 May 2013 09:02 PM 
For anyone not familiar with the area and needing to book a room for Marty's Armchair Thingy, try the Lied Lodge. I just booked a room today for Thu, Fri, and Sat nights.

Here is the link to their web site: Lied Lodge

Since the 26th is our 35th anniversary, Mary and I will probably leave Richard's place early and go do something romantic (like wine tasting) at the lodge. Then again, what's more romantic than the smell of burnt fingers and singed hair when the live steamers are doing their thing? Besides -- we have been spending our anniversary at Marty's for the past several years now. What's one more?

I sure have an understanding wife!



WOW That's nice that she will do that with you on your anniversary....

JJ


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Actually JJ, railroading has always been part of our anniversary celebration. Back when we got married, we were living in D.C. and didn't have much time for any type of big wedding or honeymoon. We went to a Justice of the Peace in Fairfax, VA to get hitched, then drove to the Pentagon. There we caught the brand new Metro and spent the rest of the day riding it around D.C. Ever since then, we always try to do something railroad-related on the anniversary. Even though we can't ride trains at Marty's (at least up until now), we can run them!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 
You'll RIDE trains this time.. I can't haul many at a time, but you and Mary car go together. I'll just give you the Revo and off you'll go.


----------

